# Does your eye makeup usually match your outfit?



## AudreyNicole (Mar 10, 2006)

I am just curious what the majority vote is here.  I usually do my eye makeup to match my clothes.  If I am wearing a pink shirt, I wear pink on my eyes, etc.  Do you do that or do you wear something totally different?  I read somewhere that you are supposed to wear complimentry makeup colors, not exact matches.  For example, if you wear a green shirt, wear purple on your eyes.  So... does your outfit determine what makeup shades you wear on any given day?


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I have to say I am a little guilty of matching my eye makeup to my outfit, however I think what you don't want to do and what they mean by this is say you wear a turquoise shirt and you only wear turqoise e/s on your lid I think that would be too much. but if you say incorporate turquoise in your e/s look with maybe some brown.for instance aquadisiac with amberlights and romp would be nice am I confusing you?LOL! Just use colors maybe in the same family range but not the exact color. also look at a color wheel if you use the opposite color family in the color wheel of your outfit color it's supposed to be complimentary. I hope this helps more than confuse you


----------



## User34 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am also guilty of matching eyeshadow to my outfits. hehe... 
I just don't know how to mix the colors around  you know. I'm still learning. =)


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 10, 2006)

Well,sometimes I match my eye makeup to my outfit,sometimes I don't!It all depends on my mood!But I always try to have on colors that match!For example,sometimes I wear a green t-shirt paired with purple eyeshadow!


----------



## Tonitra (Mar 10, 2006)

Not usually. As long as it doesn't clash, I'm normally happy with it. Then again I wear a lot of neutral (usually black) clothing and while I favour bright/intense eye makeup it isn't a problem.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 11, 2006)

i sort of do things out of order. if im uninspired as to what to wear, i do my makeup first based on how i feel and then match/coordinate clothing accordingly.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 11, 2006)

i sort of do things out of order. if im uninspired as to what to wear, i do my makeup first based on how i feel and then match/coordinate clothing accordingly.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Mar 11, 2006)

I match my makeup to my clothes.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2006)

I match it.. for example the other day I did a yellow-green-turqouise eye, but when I was finished I realized my green shirt had a stain on it.  So without thinking i put on a red shirt.. I looked soooo funny and horrible.  So yes, for the most part I match to my shirt.


----------



## cookies (Mar 12, 2006)

Yeah, I just try to do it so it compliments, not clashes my outfit. For example, once I was wearing this gorgeous jade green singlet and without thinking, I really felt like red lips so whipped out MAC powerhouse lipstick, and when I looked in the mirror I looked like a clown dressed for christmas!! Hmm...maybe thats just an example of my idiocy


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sometimes it does...depends on my mood really.


----------



## JGunnar (Mar 12, 2006)

Not really. I usually just take a second to look at my colors and think "Hmm, what kind of look do I want to go for today?" and then I go on from there. Majority of the time it has worked out well.


----------



## sigwing (Mar 12, 2006)

I do, but if it's a color I wouldn't normally pick, like a teal or lime green, I blend something more subtle into the crease, and/or at least pick a shade that's not totally horrible with my tone.  I always try to follow the theme if I'm wearing something with blue colors, reds, oranges, pinks, whatever.  And I'd never wear pink lipstick with orange or red toned clothing, but then again I don't wear really pink lipstick anyway.


----------



## magenta (Mar 12, 2006)

sometimes i match my e/s to my shirt. usually what i do is if i'm wearing a red shirt with say, a blue design i wear blue. if i'm wearing turqiouse with brown accents, i wear brown. i usually match it to the accent colours, or the colurs of my accessories.


----------



## amourbliss (Mar 14, 2006)

i dont match my makeup to my clothes for me thats to predictable. i usually get dressed and then look at my shadows and whatever combo comes to mind i do it!!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have never matched my eyeshadow to my outfit, and when I do someone's makeup, I usually don't match it either (unless they absolutely insist)...


----------



## Renee (Mar 14, 2006)

I normally do the matchy thing. To me,it makes you look put together .


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2006)

most of my clothes are black...so i kinda just use whatever colour i feel like that day hahaha


----------



## Pootle_around (Mar 14, 2006)

On ANTM Mr Jay once said never match your eye-make-up to your top.
I never match eyes with clothes for that reason. As long as I don't clash I'm not bothered.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 14, 2006)

Ugh, I never match my eye m/u to my clothes! I want my makeup to stand out, not blend with my clothes. I like contrast


----------



## Navessa (Mar 14, 2006)

i don't always match, but i compliment.  like if i am wearing a pink shirt - i might do lavendar or purple.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 14, 2006)

hee, I do too to an extend.
 If it is neutral...which it has not been lately at all, then i don't care- but if i am using some bold shades i try to keep some cohesion.


----------



## farra712 (Mar 15, 2006)

I match mine sometimes.  Like someone else said, I try not to make the most prominent color on my clothes the same as on my eyes, lips, whatever.  I do love to find a fun color that is really small on my clothes and play it up on my eyes or lips.  But it does look weird sometimes when I don't match it, so no matter what the "experts" in the industry say, I am going to do it!


Farra


----------



## Dawn (Mar 16, 2006)

Yep, I usually wear eyeshadow/lipstick/blush that go with whatever shirt I have on for the day.  If it doesn't match, it is at least in the same color family!


----------



## nakobear (Mar 17, 2006)

I usually have a neutral look for daytime and if I'm going out, I'll try to complement my makeup to clothing but I like to wear a lot of basic colors in terms of clothes, so it lets me not clash as much....


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

i used to..... but dont anymore... i'll usually match it to accessories a little more... or just contrasting colors that still match!!! like i love the wear pinks when im wearing teal (for some reason, i find that contrast amazing)....


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll... uhm... plan my outfits around my makeup.  Sometimes, I'll search out neutral colored clothes just so I can wear whwatever I want.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 18, 2006)

I pick up one color that isn't well represented in my outfit and make that my eye make up. Although whenever I'm wearing neutrals & blacks I go a little wild. I looove wearing really bright colors with all black. 

If it's a shirt that I just bought and the rest is pretty basic... I will definitely wear eyeshadow in the color of the shirt to emphasize how pretty the color is.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_I'll... uhm... plan my outfits around my makeup.  Sometimes, I'll search out neutral colored clothes just so I can wear whwatever I want.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree! i've been only wearing black shirts and jeans lately just so i can wear whatever makeup i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my makeup rules my style not my clothes!


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 18, 2006)

i try to go within the same color range. like today i had a shirt with a geisha print on, it had red, gold, bronzey tones, so i did a bronzey eye. if im wearing something really bright like red, i'll do a bronze/neutral. green or blue i'll try to do some blue or green, but not a TON, that's too overwhelming, too "matchy". but maybe a pink/neutral eye and some blue liner or something.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Mar 19, 2006)

More often than not, I do my makeup before I decide what I'm going to wear that day, so my makeup choices aren't made with clothing in mind.  That said, I do think about my makeup while I'm choosing my clothes.  I don't aim to match, but I eliminate clothing choices if I think the colors won't compliment my look well.  Like if I'm wearing cool makeup, I don't like to wear a warm colored top and vice versa.  I'm more worried about clashing than matching.


----------



## toofaced (Mar 21, 2006)

*Guilty as sin*

I do this. I think it's fine as long as it's not like over the top. Like wearing a violet shirt, and then on ly wearing violet e/s lash to lid, ya know.....


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 22, 2006)

my colours never match my clothes on purpose, but im not very adventurous (sp) with clothes colours thought im a blk/whi/blu girl so most of my es colours tend to match without meaning to hehe


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 26, 2006)

Depends on what colros I'm wearing.  Sometimes I do, and I either get teased for it, or get complimented.  I'll get two different comments:
1) you're so funny, I can't believe you matched your e/s to your clothes
OR
2) That's so cute, I love that your e/s matches your shirt.

I guess you can never win...


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2006)

I find it's really tacky when the eyeshadow matches perfectly with whatever top you're wearing. Like, baby pink top, baby pick e/s. Blech!

I usually choose a complimentary colour, or use the same colour but a different shade. Like if I'm wearing a light blue top, I might do a teal eye, or if I'm wearing pink, I'll do a lilac eye. I just think it looks better, and I always read in fashion magazines that it's a big no-no to match your eyeshadow to your clothing, and I agree.

But then again, I also wear a lot of white and black clothes, so I can really do whatever.


----------



## Cyn (Mar 27, 2006)

I wear a lot of black so I can wear whatever I like, but when I do wear color, my face usually is in the same color family, or I'll incorporate a pop of color that's in my clothing.


----------



## PleasureDroid (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, I'm really terrible.... 
My extensions, makeup and clothing matches always...
I have 2 colours i choose beteen for extensions, silver and pink.
If I'm silver I go silver/grey/white/black in clothing, no exeptions.
and if I have my pink extensions I go pink/black or pink/white..


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Nope, I match my makeup to my mood.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 29, 2006)

Usually... it doens't lol. It's because I put my makeup on before I get dressed, and when it comes to clothes, I just wear whatever's clean since I don't do the laundry as often as I should


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't choose my makeup by looking at my clothes. While I am in the shower I usually start to think about what shadows I want to wear today. Than I look at whats in my closet and whats clean, how do I feel like dressing. But, sometimes the colors go and sometimes they are opposites, but I don't care. 

The only thing I do is I wont wear a bomb outfit with subdue makeup. Bomb outfit gets bomb makeup. 

But, I will wear awesome makeup with a bummy or chill outfit.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 29, 2006)

A lot of times my clothes are black/white/grey on top, and jeans, so I can really do anything with my makeup, but when I am wearing colors I don't like to wear like blue eyeshadow with a crimson shirt or something, so I usually stick to make-up colors that go well with what i'm wearing or are a similar color.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Renee* 
_I normally do the matchy thing. To me,it makes you look put together ._

 
I agree.


----------



## sunsational (Apr 30, 2006)

i thought this was a fashion no-no? ive heard and read that one should never match their make up with their clothes so i stopped doing that when i was like 16.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 30, 2006)

to me yeh its nice to a certain extent like if your wearing a nice  blue dress you dont want to be going out with orange nd yellow shadow on and green liner do u? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well personally i dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i find it hard though when you have say 2 colours on  and it wouldnt match for that though its nothing a bit of subtle smoky or jst heavy liner cant handle


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2006)

I go with something complimentary, but not necessarily exactly matching...usually.


----------



## melmcc (May 3, 2006)

Nope...way too much trouble!


----------



## Ali253 (May 8, 2006)

I don't always match, but I do try to coordinate.  Being that I wear black 90% of the time that's usually pretty easy to do.  But say I have a bit of teal on a black shirt I will usually do some teal e/l to make it pop.


----------



## hennagirl (May 10, 2006)

I try to stay in the same color family as what I'm wearing.  So if I'm wearing blue, I might wear lavender e/s or a plum liner.  I usually wear beige and brown e/s so toning my make-up to my clothing is pretty radical for me... I'm also trying to wear more vivid colors...


----------



## ostentatious (May 14, 2006)

I usually wear quite neutral eye makeup. But if I'm wearing something a little more dramatic, I'll try not to clash


----------



## giz2000 (May 15, 2006)

I don't think I've ever matched my eye makeup to my clothes...I usually don't do it even when I am doing a client's makeup, unless it's something totally funky...


----------



## cno64 (Jul 22, 2006)

Maybe I'm just stuck in the '80s, but I like to match, at least to some extent.
I love for my lips to match *exactly,* unless I'm wearing silver, green, blue, purple, or black.
On my eyes, I tread a little more cautiously. If I wear a strong pink or fuchsia, I go totally neutral on the eyes, with browns/beiges/taupes. If I'm wearing a strong blue or green, I usually go silvers/grays on eyes. If I'm in an adventurous mood, I have been known to add small accents of a bright coordinating shadow(turquoise, green, royal blue, depending on my outfit) to an otherwise neutral eye.
I have large eyes that are so green that I've been [falsely] accused of wearing colored contacts, so while I like to play up my eyes, I'm careful not to "upstage" them with lots of bright shadows.


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 22, 2006)

see, i've heard people say you're not suppose to match your makeup but i'm all about it!! i cant wear clothes without matching somehow, at least. if i have a green shirt on, im going to have my shadows darker and light greens then the shirt i'm wearing. im just a color-nazi, I LOVE COLOR!!!!!!


----------



## xSazx (Jul 22, 2006)

I usually match. Say if I'm wearing a blue top with pink detailing on it, I'll probably wear pink eyeshadow with it. Although if I was wearing a lot of one colour I'd probably just do a silvery smokey eye or something!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 22, 2006)

I try to match my e/s with my clothes but because I switch up my outfits so much lately I have been doing very neutral colors so that they blend with whatever I put on


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 23, 2006)

Most of the time, I do match my make up to my outfit.  Just recently, I've began to venture out and wear make up that doesn't match my outfit and I actually like that more.


----------



## calliestar (Jul 23, 2006)

I like to coordinate, but not completely match.  If I'm wearing greens, I love to wear neutrally-brown eyes or turqoise eyes.  If I'm wearing brown or tan I LOVE green eyeshadow.


----------



## maxcat (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurenmo88* 
_i agree! i've been only wearing black shirts and jeans lately just so i can wear whatever makeup i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my makeup rules my style not my clothes!_

 
Now y'all know why MAC MA's are always in head to toe black. 
Well, that and it's hell getting makeup stains out of nonblack clothes.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 24, 2006)

i usually clash to be honest
i wear red tops and pink lipstick
im terrible for it!
i dont care tho.

the only time i match is when i wear the is bright blue diesel jumper i have which is the exact colour of electric eel... 

ill match then


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Now y'all know why MAC MA's are always in head to toe black. 
Well, that and it's hell getting makeup stains out of nonblack clothes._

 

You should try to get makeup stains out of black clothes!!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saucipinkbabydoll* 
_Well I have to say I am a little guilty of matching my eye makeup to my outfit, however I think what you don't want to do and what they mean by this is say you wear a turquoise shirt and you only wear turqoise e/s on your lid I think that would be too much. but if you say incorporate turquoise in your e/s look with maybe some brown.for instance aquadisiac with amberlights and romp would be nice am I confusing you?LOL! Just use colors maybe in the same family range but not the exact color. also look at a color wheel if you use the opposite color family in the color wheel of your outfit color it's supposed to be complimentary. I hope this helps more than confuse you_

 
i agree... i usually incorporate an outfit color into my eyeshadow... i am addicted to coco pigment... i wear it with practically any other pigment color, lol....


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

i don't match it but I do "coordinate" it. Like today I wore green eyes with purple shirt. haha... when i typed in "shirt" iit said "shit" and I laughed.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 9, 2007)

I used to do this all the time. because my friend told me thats how you should do it. And it made sense to me.

I've stopped doing it. I've started doing complimentary colors or just doing whatever colors I want to on my eyes (if i'm wearing jeans and a black shirt it doesn't matter if I have gold and white on my eyes). Sometimes if I'm wearing a certain color, I might put a touch of it in my eye makeup but thats all.


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, my outfits usually have a color scheme consisting of black, the main color (which is usually a bright color) and another color that's the theme of my accessories and such. I look like I'm in costume every day and it's quite fun! My makeup will usually be the secondary color and match my accessories. I also have a habit of doing neutral eye makeup when I'm wearing a lot of hot-pink.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 9, 2007)

While I don't think it's a bad thing to have your makeup _accent_ your clothing, I was taken aback by a friend on my friends' MySpace.....she had one of those Coach Scribble bags and her eyeshadow contained one of every color on the bag. Could've been a cute execution, but the poor application made it 180º of UGLY.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 9, 2007)

I own mostly black clothes (just happened like that). But I don't think I would ever do the matchy thing.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sometimes. It actually depends on the color itself. If I am wearing bright colors, I won't wear bright shadow or lip gloss/stick. I would keep it neutral or tone it down. Now if I was wearing something in the same range of color, I would either wear the same colors with less intensity or wear it bright depending upon how bright or bold my outfit is.


----------



## Jot (Dec 10, 2007)

oh i'm guilty of matching! Didn't know it was a fashion crime...hmm i might try branching out a bit.


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, I do usually match the colors of my make-up to my clothes. I only wear neutral colored make-up (beiges, bronzes, coppers, pinks, peaches) and when it comes to clothes I pretty much stick to neutral outfits as well, so I always try to keep my make-up in the same color family as my clothes (usually my shirt or sweater) or at least use complimentary colors, like silver eye make-up with a blue shirt or bronze or copper make-up with a green shirt.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 11, 2007)

This morning I actually remembered this thread and made sure my makeup didn't match my bright blue shirt lol.


----------



## gitts (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amourbliss* 

 
_i dont match my makeup to my clothes for me thats to predictable. i usually get dressed and then look at my shadows and whatever combo comes to mind i do it!!_

 
I also do this.  After I choose my outfit, I lay out my palettes and decide on the look I want to go for.  More often than not the colour complement my outfit.  Sometimes however they are  just a different shade of what I am wearing.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 11, 2007)

No! I wear a drab, one color uniform......My makeup gets "themed". One day it is Russian Ballet, T'ang Dynasty, Hawaiian sunset, Bejing Opera, Baroque, 30's film star, etc.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_No! I wear a drab, one color uniform......_

 
Funny you should say this. I told our Spa Director that I would not wear the brown uniform that was previously chosen by mgmt because it would limit my eyeshadow selections. The rest of the staff is going back to black.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I love clothes and colour just as much as I love makeup, and I tend to be extremely matchy when it comes to my outfit. I never wear jeans and thirt, I always make a combo out of skirt, stockings, cardigan etc, and all in different, but matching colours, never black, so YES!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I always match my eyeshadows with my outfit, sometimes I even get a new eyeshadow if I have a new piece of clothing and miss an eyeshadow colour to match it with.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what ever miss Jay 
may say..


----------



## saj20052006 (Dec 23, 2007)

I use to be a sucker for matching my eyeshadow to my clothes, but now that I've learned otherwise, I don't.  My colors complement each other.  For instance last Saturday night, I wore a deep purple satin halter top and black satin pants, but my make by eyeshadow lid color was Gold Mode with just a dab of Smoke Signal in the crease, Blanc Type as a highlighter.  The gold looked awesome with the purple top.


----------



## Briar (Dec 23, 2007)

I find myself matching up e/s to clothing more than I realize so lately I've been trying to incorporate the color of the clothing I'm wearing, and use contrasting shades of e/s as well so things don't look too "matchy matchy".  The color I have trouble with as far as contrast is turquoise.  Other than coppery neutrals I just don't know what shade would compliment well without being too loud.


----------



## liv (Dec 23, 2007)

No, I never intentionally match my makeup to my outfit.  When I go to class on the weekdays, I throw on comfy clothes and just do the basic stuff (powder, blush, mascara, lipgloss) and go. When I take more time, I still don't match, because being matchy-matchy isn't my style at all.  to each their own.  =]


----------



## sophistichic (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I sort of match my makeup with my outfit. But I do it subtly. If you're wearing a bright pink shirt and you have bright pink eyeshadow... Well it's just a bit too overpowering for my taste. I would usually match my makeup with small details on my shirt or pants... or sometimes a belt or even my shoes~


----------

